# Looking for females who'd be interested in voice acting a small sample of text?



## KinkyYiffWriter (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm testing an idea of mine to see how it works and I need female voice actors (18+) who would be interested in voice acting it. The sample is roughly 200-300 words long, so it won't take long at all. One important note though, the sample is very, very NSFW. As in, you'd be voice acting a short excerpt from a yiff erotica. Would anyone be interested in trying it? No previous experience with voice acting is required!


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 4, 2014)

Nope.avi
First off, wrong subforum. 
Second off, what credentials do you have? Where are your works? 
Third, this comes off as super creepy and I get the feeling you'd keep these recordings for "personal" reasons.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Nov 4, 2014)

RedSavage said:


> Third, this comes off as super creepy and I get the feeling you'd keep these recordings for "personal" reasons.


 I wonder what tipped you off?!


----------



## KinkyYiffWriter (Nov 4, 2014)

Looked through all the subforums and just wasn't sure where to post so I posted it here. My credentials are that the sample text would be from something I myself wrote and have shared at /r/yiff. The reason I want to do this is because I had the idea of where else I could take my erotica writing, and the idea of having it voiceacted like an audiobook came to mind, so I've wanted to try it out. It wouldn't be for personal reasons at all since I'm not even sexually aroused by my own writing, I do it for fun. 

Sorry if I came off seeming creepy but it's not like I'm a professional in an established industry or anything. I just like to write yiff erotica and wanted to see what that would be like when voiceacted and, if the actors/actresses were interested, how popular it would be when made public.

I just want to stress this further. I understand why you'd accuse me of only wanting such recordings for keeping to myself, but that isn't the truth at all. There's no way to prove it to you at all, so you can either take my word for it or not. I can only do my best to to assuage your fears with words alone. The only 'evidence' I can point at is that I specifically, in the OP, mentioned the sample text would be very, very small. A couple paragraphs at most. If I wanted to keep the recordings to myself, I would have asked for much more to be voiceacted. This really is just a small, limited test.


----------



## Harbinger (Nov 4, 2014)

If you wanted to be taken seriously coming in with "KinkyYiffWriter" wasnt the way to do it.


----------



## KinkyYiffWriter (Nov 4, 2014)

That's just the handle I use when I post at /r/yiff. Seemed appropriate to use here as well, and I didn't think there'd really be a negative connotation added to the name since I am a kinky yiff writer, after all, even if my own writing does not arouse me.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry charlie. No FA link? No link to established works? No previous ties or commitment to the community of the forum board you're trying to recruit from? What about your buddies at /r/yiff? 

You don't even seem to have experience in handling media towards an audience. You're like a dude with a camera  saying, "Well, I've never WRITTEN a magazine, attempted to market, or sold anything to endorse before...but once I get these make photos of you, it'll be a great start and I promise it'll happen!!"

Also you're completely tactless and without much common sense.  The least you could have done out of sheer courtesy was try and get to know a bit about the FAF community a bit before you tried recruiting. Had you done that, you would hav realized just how unwelcome a post like this would have been.


----------



## KinkyYiffWriter (Nov 4, 2014)

Thinking back on it, you're probably right. While my posts to /r/yiff date back three months ago, I don't even have an FA account (and can't make one right now because account registration is temporarily disabled). And you're right, I have absolutely no experience doing something like this (or even publicizing my own writing. I mainly just post to /r/yiff (or to FA on a different account long ago) and hoping at least a few people enjoy it).

I guess I should just make an FA account when it's again possible and start posting my writing there regularly for a few months, then try this again when I have credibility as a writer. I was just excited to test my idea.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 4, 2014)

Enthusiasm is great. 
Naively barging into a community you've never participated in nor contributed to on the grounds of asking for sensitive and erotic material of which you posses no apparent experience in handling responsibly to the masses is....well it's a bit much when you think about it.


----------



## KyryK (Nov 4, 2014)

KinkyYiffWriter said:


> Thinking back on it, you're probably right. While my posts to /r/yiff date back three months ago, I don't even have an FA account (and can't make one right now because account registration is temporarily disabled). And you're right, I have absolutely no experience doing something like this (or even publicizing my own writing. I mainly just post to /r/yiff (or to FA on a different account long ago) and hoping at least a few people enjoy it).
> 
> I guess I should just make an FA account when it's again possible and start posting my writing there regularly for a few months, then try this again when I have credibility as a writer. I was just excited to test my idea.


Seems like the best course of action. You may also want to post a little in the Writer's Discussion subforum and get a bit of a presence on FAF so people here would be more open to working with you in the future, although admittedly i doubt that anyone here would be interested in voice acting furry erotica.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Yeah...I think you're looking for the writing subforum. Given that the topic at hand is a little nsfw and off topic and you put it in the general section it comes off as a little weird. 

Also, you cant blame these guys for being a little skeptic. This forum has had it's fair share of creeps. 

Just a few tips on the subject there, bud


----------



## KinkyYiffWriter (Nov 4, 2014)

For when the time comes to try this again, what would be the correct forum? The one for writing?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Nov 4, 2014)

Under creative media, writers discussion, cant miss it

https://forums.furaffinity.net/forums/45-Writer-Discussion

Not sure how many people you'd find to participate in it, though.


----------

